# Gaming-Stuhl | Kaufberatung



## Siriuz (4. Januar 2021)

Hey!

Ich suche nach Jahren einen neuen Gaming Stuhl. Kann auch gerne ein Office Stuhl sein, der bequem ist und langes sitzen auch aushält.

Momentan sitze ich auf einem Noblechair EPIC (Kunstleder). Bin aber nach und nach unzufriedener geworden. Die Sitzfläche wurde schon mal ausgetauscht und ist trotzdem viel zu hart und auch ein wenig zu lang für mich.  Ich sitze seit einiger Zeit krumm, denke auch der Stuhl ist ein wenig zu "groß" für mich. Ich bin 174cm groß und normal gebaut.

Ich möchte wenn es geht, nicht so viel Geld zahlen. Den Noblechair verkaufe ich für 200-250€~ und mag maximal 50€-100€ drauflegen. Also 250-300€.

Habe den Nitro Concept S300 schon gesehen. Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen, die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## bel_air (5. Januar 2021)

Hey,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Ergotopia NextBack Bürostuhl.
Preislich etwas über Deinem Limit angesiedelt (ca. 350€) bin ich damit bisher sehr zufrieden.
Bin 176cm und eher "kräftig" gebaut 

Das Teil sieht "ziviler" aus als Gamingstühle und hat neben diversen Einstellmöglichkeiten auch Kopfstütze und  Lordosestütze, Vielfahrer die sowas im Auto haben, wissen das bei mehrstündigen "Sitzungen" zu schätzen.

Am besten gefällt mir im Homeoffice die "ich hab ein Teams-Meeting mit meinem nervigen Chef"-Stellung, wo  man sich soweit zurücklehnen kann, dass man fast "liegt".


----------



## Siriuz (5. Januar 2021)

bel_air schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar Tagen einen Ergotopia NextBack Bürostuhl.
> Preislich etwas über Deinem Limit angesiedelt (ca. 350€) bin ich damit bisher sehr zufrieden.
> ...


Danke! Werde ich mir anschauen. Die paar Euro mehr sind auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## ich111 (5. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Yhc6mmdJC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Siriuz (7. Januar 2021)

ich111 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Interessant.

Bin am  überlegen, den Secretlab Omega zu kaufen.


----------



## SaPass (7. Januar 2021)

Ich finde das Video von Gamers Nexus super. Das bestätigt meine Meinung als jemand, der seit ein paar Jahren einen solchen Gaming-Stuhl hat. Auf Dauer ist der einfach nicht bequem, schlecht für die Haltung und schlecht für den Rücken. Deswegen rate ich auch von dem Secretlab Omega ab und rate zu einem ordentlichen Bürostuhl.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2021)

auf gamingstühlen komme ich mir mit 185cm wie ein kleines kind vor, verloren auf der riesigen sitzfläche. offenbar sind die normiert für körpergrößen ab 195cm. dadurch liegt man eher. das kann nicht gesund sein.
bürostühle sind glücklicherweise einstellbar, trotz 100kg ist vom verschleiß (äußerlich, physisch) nach jahren nichts zu bemerken und falls doch, greift die garantie (8-12jahre) https://www.buerostuehle-4u.de/steelcase-gesture


----------



## AfroCoke (14. Januar 2021)

Habe selbst hier im Oktober nach einem passendem Stuhl gesucht (über 180cm und 80KG) und bin ebenfalls beim Concept S 300 (EX) hängen geblieben. Meine Schmerzgrenze war bei ca. 200€ und hab ihn jetzt mit ein paar makeln (gebrochene Plastikverkleidungen, dass Paket war aber auch schon sehr ramponiert), aber unbenutzt für 160€ bei Amazon bekommen.
Damals wurde mir ein Bürostuhl nahegelegt. Bei mir im Büro konnte ich die letzten Jahre ca. 7 verschiedene Stühle für mehrere hundert Euro probesitzen (4 davon hatte ich auch über mehrere Wochen/Monate). 
Nach nun knapp einem Monat auf dem Concept S300, kann ich noch nicht all zu viel über die Langlebigkeit des Stuhls selbst sagen. Von der Bequemlichkeit her ist nur einer der Bürostühle einen Tick besser, der hat aber keine Kopfstütze. Alle anderen sind trotz deutlich höherem Preis für mich nicht angenehmer. Auch der Ikea Markus konnte meinen Rücken und Gesäß beim Probesitzen im Laden nicht überzeugen, gleiches gilt für den DX Racer.

Ist natürlich alles eine rein subjektive Meinung, aber ich würde unter 500€ jederzeit wieder zum Concept S300 greifen.


----------



## Siriuz (14. Januar 2021)

AfroCoke schrieb:


> Habe selbst hier im Oktober nach einem passendem Stuhl gesucht (über 180cm und 80KG) und bin ebenfalls beim Concept S 300 (EX) hängen geblieben. Meine Schmerzgrenze war bei ca. 200€ und hab ihn jetzt mit ein paar makeln (gebrochene Plastikverkleidungen, dass Paket war aber auch schon sehr ramponiert), aber unbenutzt für 160€ bei Amazon bekommen.
> Damals wurde mir ein Bürostuhl nahegelegt. Bei mir im Büro konnte ich die letzten Jahre ca. 7 verschiedene Stühle für mehrere hundert Euro probesitzen (4 davon hatte ich auch über mehrere Wochen/Monate).
> Nach nun knapp einem Monat auf dem Concept S300, kann ich noch nicht all zu viel über die Langlebigkeit des Stuhls selbst sagen. Von der Bequemlichkeit her ist nur einer der Bürostühle einen Tick besser, der hat aber keine Kopfstütze. Alle anderen sind trotz deutlich höherem Preis für mich nicht angenehmer. Auch der Ikea Markus konnte meinen Rücken und Gesäß beim Probesitzen im Laden nicht überzeugen, gleiches gilt für den DX Racer.
> 
> Ist natürlich alles eine rein subjektive Meinung, aber ich würde unter 500€ jederzeit wieder zum Concept S300 greifen.


Hallo! Danke für deine Nachricht.

Ich habe einen SecretLab OMEGA bestekllt. Sollte anfang Februar kommen!


----------



## Siriuz (10. Februar 2021)

Der SecretLab Omega kam die Tage an. Für meine Größe ist der Stuhl absolut richtig und viel besser als der Noblechair EPIC. Auch von der Qualität überzeugt und überflügelt (!!) der SecretLab den Noblechair um Längen!

Ich sitze nun besser und vor allen bequemer. Und natürlich - ist ein Ergochair 2 besser.


----------

